# The best Dog crates



## loumatt12 (May 18, 2013)

Hi all,

Does anybody have an opinion on what the best dog crates for home and traveling are and why?

I have been looking into starting up a dog crate rental business and did not know what people would be looking for and whether people thought this was a good idea or not?

I have used crates from Pets at Home and Croft, and they both seem good, though i have no experience of any other make.

Your help and opinions are really appreciated!
I apologuise if i am repeating a thread, i did look before posting.

Many thanks
Louise


----------



## JebbyCarl (Jun 23, 2013)

loumatt12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anybody have an opinion on what the best dog crates for home and traveling are and why?
> 
> ...


Hello Louise,

I can suggest you a good and well-designed crates for your dogs at a reasonable price. How much is your budget? Can you send me your email or you can contact my email directly for negotiations.

Well, I am not the owner of the store, but I will just refer them to you , that's if you like their products.

Jebby


----------

